# Machete Kills (2013) x 47 Update 2



## dianelized20 (9 Nov. 2012)

2 Bilder sind schon mal aufgetaucht: Für die Suche

Alexa Vega und Amber Heard


----------



## Sachse (9 Nov. 2012)

*AW: Machete Kills (2013)*

Amber in allen Ehren, aber Alexa  :drip:

:thx:


----------



## Punisher (9 Nov. 2012)

*AW: Machete Kills (2013)*

tausend Dank


----------



## Harry1982 (9 Nov. 2012)

*AW: Machete Kills (2013)*

Das ist Alexa Vega??????? Verdammt :drip:

Hab sie noch als Kleine von Spy Kids in Erinnerung.


----------



## michaelg (14 Nov. 2012)

*AW: Machete Kills (2013)*



Punisher schrieb:


> tausend Dank



Tausend Dank..


----------



## A_qua (20 Nov. 2012)

*AW: Machete Kills (2013) x 2*

Alexa Vega.. oh yes


----------



## the_aeron (6 Dez. 2012)

*AW: Machete Kills (2013) x 2*

Bin schon sehr auf den Film gespannt und ob er genauso gute Trash-Unterhaltung wird wie der erste Teil schon !


----------



## marriobassler (7 Dez. 2012)

*AW: Machete Kills (2013) x 2*

hat sich ganz schön rausgemacht


----------



## DarkShadow (1 Jan. 2013)

*AW: Machete Kills (2013)*



Harry1982 schrieb:


> Das ist Alexa Vega??????? Verdammt :drip:
> 
> Hab sie noch als Kleine von Spy Kids in Erinnerung.




nicht nur du 

aber wirklich alle Achtung :drip:


----------



## dianelized20 (21 Sep. 2013)

*AW: Machete Kills (2013) x 2*

Update x31

Danny Trejo, Mel Gibson, Charlie Sheen, Antonio Banderas, Amber Heard, Lady Gaga, Alexa Vega



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 ​


----------



## MetalFan (22 Sep. 2013)

*AW: Machete Kills (2013) x 33 Update*

Was für ein Cast - herrlich! :thumbup:

:thx:


----------



## Eldafinde (11 Okt. 2013)

*AW: Machete Kills (2013) x 33 Update*

Vielen Dank für Antonio! :thx: :thumbup:


----------



## dianelized20 (17 Okt. 2013)

*Update x14*



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​


----------



## Sachse (17 Okt. 2013)

hab's zwar oben schon mal gesagt, aber damn Alexa :drip:


----------



## MetalFan (17 Okt. 2013)

Amber & Charlie! :thumbup:


----------



## redbeard (18 Okt. 2013)

*AW: Machete Kills (2013) x 2*



dianelized13 schrieb:


> Update x31
> Danny Trejo, Mel Gibson, Charlie Sheen, Antonio Banderas, Amber Heard, Lady Gaga, Alexa Vega



Amber, Alexa, Gaga... völlig uninteressant. 

Könnte bitte auch mal jemand die absolut umwerfende *Michelle Rodriguez* erwähnen???

:thx:


----------

